
Microsoft exec bans company from pulling any dumb April Fools’ pranks - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/microsoft-exec-bans-company-from-pulling-any-dumb-april-fools-pranks/
======
MBCook
I wish more companies would do this. April 1st on the internet is a pain.

